# Hurry up and wait lol



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well courtesy of my SNEAKY ND buck I will be expecting my first purebred kids starting valentines day. He also got in with my young alpine doe, who IF she is indeed bred(I am pretty sure she is) she will be due on December 20th... I know this is early for a waiting thread but I'm very excited for some new kids!!









This is Charlie(the sneak)









This is Oreo(the young alpine doe) due Dec/20th









This is Ruby(PB Nigerian) due Feb/14th









This is Jeannie(PB Nigerian) due Feb/16th









This is Jill(PB Nigerian) due Feb/20th









Jill and Ruby









Jill, Jeannie, and Ruby


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to be mad looking at that face! 

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

Charlie is adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree , that face is just adorable , lolol.
Great looking does too 
Good luck with kidding , should be some beautifully colored kids !


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

He is so cute! And only 16inches at the shoulder!! I wish I could just put him in my pocket!! But he carries a HUGE stench, which kind of obliterates the "cuteness" factor lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well that's everyone!! My alpine doe Penny was wailing at the fence the day before yesterday... So in with Pete she went!! Hopefully everyone has settled!! In very excited for kidding 2014!!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

My husband bought me a pregtone for my birthday!!! Eeek  it is in the mail!! I CAN'T FRICKEN WAIT to try it!!! I'm so excited!! Just when I thought my DH had completely ignored my 30th birthday which was November 6th he pulls through and buys me the pregtone I have been "mentioning" for two years!! I will update once I get it and try it out!! YAAY


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

fezz09 said:


> My husband bought me a pregtone for my birthday!!! Eeek  it is in the mail!! I CAN'T FRICKEN WAIT to try it!!! I'm so excited!! Just when I thought my DH had completely ignored my 30th birthday which was November 6th he pulls through and buys me the pregtone I have been "mentioning" for two years!! I will update once I get it and try it out!! YAAY


Yay :clap: :thumb: Oh , and Happy Birthday :stars:arty:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well Oreo is definitely starting to bag up. I was hoping I was wrong. I have my insulated shed ready for her and she will be right next to the house so I can watch her close!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here are some pics taken this afternoon! I sure hope she does ok...


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well oreo's udder is well under way... She doesn't seem too uncomfortable thankfully! Getting my insulated shed all ready for her to move into this weekend! Will she be ok alone?? I don't want to stress her out too much, but she is kind of the low man on the totem pole, and I don't want her getting pushed around in a smaller area...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's nice you have an insulated shed! I would see how she acts when you put her in there on her own. Sometimes I think the "low man" enjoys some peace and quiet.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> That's nice you have an insulated shed! I would see how she acts when you put her in there on her own. Sometimes I think the "low man" enjoys some peace and quiet.


Thanks  I was kind of thinking the same thing... My husband uses it as a meat cooler during hunting season, and then I take it over as an insulated maternity ward in the winter for my rotten goats that get bred by my sneaky little buck!! This actually only the first time this happened, but I'm still a little put out over the whole situation!! Oreo was far too young to get bred!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How old is she again? She does look small, but hopefully it will all work out! The buck is a dwarf, right?


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Naughty Charlie- he's so cute, though! Good sign she's bagging up. Hope she does well, and be sure to keep us informed!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

She was born March 20th, and yes Charlie is a ND. I would have aborted the pregnancy, but honestly I didn't think he got her!! He was only in there for a few minutes before I realized he was with her, AND he had hobbles on and no experience breeding!! That'll teach me to underestimate a buck with an agenda!! Ugh I feel sick over this!! At least she is healthy an in good shape, and the baby(s) should be smaller. Hopefully it all goes well! I will post some more pics this weekend after I get her all settled in maternity shed!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's hoping all goes well....  Lesson learned,eh? A buck is a buck is a buck


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I hope she kids ok! She looks like she has good hips. I've never had that happen... But we have locks on everything including locks on both sides of our stall doors. (We have three escape artists! :lol I'm praying for a safe delivery for Oreo and an unstressfull time for you.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone  I will keep updating as she gets closer!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well here is Oreos new maternity suite... She was not settling at all after an hour so I put her mom(Nugget) in with her. I will just lock nugget out when Oreo goes into labor!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, how cute they are!  I hope all goes well with her! I'll be watching this thread for sure!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well tomorrow is day 145. Oreo is settling into the shed really well! I bought a new baby monitor and hooked it up lastnight. I am currently laying in bed... NOT sleeping... Listening to my hubby snore, and the two goats rustle around in the shed haha I knew the monitor would cause sleep deprivation, but it makes me feel a lot safer having it there!! I believe she will go closer to the 20th. She has started to drop a little, logs are still holding strong, and her bag hasn't really tightened. Although being this young and a FF I'm not sure what to expect for udder size?! Hmm turns out I ramble at 5 o'clock in the morning! Lol maybe I should just go sit with my goats!! Hubby would REALLY think I was nuts if he woke up and I was in the shed talking to goats instead of sleeping haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...hope it happens soon so you can sleep


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Had to go to the neighbors for a Christmas get together... I kept feeling like I should be home with Oreo. So I left and came home to check her and he is PUSHING!! Already passed first bag working on baby now! She is doing really well. I will post with an update soon!! And HOPEFULLY pictures of a happy ending!! Please keep your fingers crossed for my poor little girl!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: :stars: Can't wait!! Thinking pink!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

OMG!! Oreo did AMAZING!! She had one little doeling!!!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I gave a little tug right when the biggest part of her head and legs didn't want to come out, but other than that she is a champ!!! Ugh I am so relieved!! She is already standing!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful baby! Congrats.


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Cutie! Congrats!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you guys so much!! I an so relieved their both doing amazing!! And I am so proud of Oreo!! For being so young and a first timer she is doing amazing!! Cleaned her all off and is standing very patiently waiting for baby to find the right end to nurse!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't ask for more than that! So happy it went well :stars: Are you going to keep her?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Good job! Cute baby too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

AWESOME :clap: What a beautiful baby  Such gorgeous coloring , I would love to see more pictures when she is dry


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the cute kid!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I had to go back to the neighbors... They were ALL on the edge of their seats with hubby reading texts out lol. Just got home and they are both doing great!! "Tiny" short for tiny Tim(daughter picked the name lol) has a full belly and Oreo has proven to be an amazing first time young mom!! Do proud of my girl!! Tiny looks just like charlie(sneaky dad)!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...he can't deny that one


----------

